# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمونهای گاج.............مدیران سایت جواب بدن

## Saeed735

سلام ...یه کاری که هم اکنون تو سایت انجام میشه و بسیار عالیه قرارگیری ازمونهای ازمایشی قلم چی گزینه دو و سنجش برای دانلوده که با هزینه 1000تومن که منصفانه هم هست ...این کار برای خیلی از دانش اموزان که بضاعت مالی ندارن و نمیتونن تو ازمونها شرکت کنن عالیه ولی من نمیدونم چرا ازمونهای گاج که بسیار هم عالی هستن و خیلی از افراد طالب اون میباشند در سایت قرار نمیگیرد؟؟؟؟ممنون میشم اگه جواب منو بدین ....و در خواستی که دارم اینه که از این به بعد گاج هم بذارید....بسیار متشکرم...هر کی دوست داره گاج هم اضافه بشه اینجا بگه

----------


## konkuriha

آزمون گاج اینترنتی هاش به صورت رایگان قرار داره حتی در همین سایت

----------


## Saeed735

نه اینترنتی هاش نه خود ازمونهاش که 3 هفته یکبار انجام میشه

----------


## Arman_b100

خب مدیر سایت آزمون هایی رو که دسترسی داره اسکن میکنه و میزاره رو سایت...
احتمالن به آزمونای گاج دسترسی نداره

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام ...یه کاری که هم اکنون تو سایت انجام میشه و بسیار عالیه قرارگیری ازمونهای ازمایشی قلم چی گزینه دو و سنجش برای دانلوده که با هزینه 1000تومن که منصفانه هم هست ...این کار برای خیلی از دانش اموزان که بضاعت مالی ندارن و نمیتونن تو ازمونها شرکت کنن عالیه ولی من نمیدونم چرا ازمونهای گاج که بسیار هم عالی هستن و خیلی از افراد طالب اون میباشند در سایت قرار نمیگیرد؟؟؟؟ممنون میشم اگه جواب منو بدین ....و در خواستی که دارم اینه که از این به بعد گاج هم بذارید....بسیار متشکرم...هر کی دوست داره گاج هم اضافه بشه اینجا بگه


اگر دسترسی به آزمونا میسر بشه اونم گذاشته میشه
ولی فعلن کسی همکاری نکرده واسه اینکار
کسی بود به آراز پ خ بده و هماهنگ کنه تاگاج هم قرار داده بشه...
بسته

----------


## Araz

> سلام ...یه کاری که هم اکنون تو سایت انجام میشه و بسیار عالیه قرارگیری ازمونهای ازمایشی قلم چی گزینه دو و سنجش برای دانلوده که با هزینه 1000تومن که منصفانه هم هست ...این کار برای خیلی از دانش اموزان که بضاعت مالی ندارن و نمیتونن تو ازمونها شرکت کنن عالیه ولی من نمیدونم چرا ازمونهای گاج که بسیار هم عالی هستن و خیلی از افراد طالب اون میباشند در سایت قرار نمیگیرد؟؟؟؟ممنون میشم اگه جواب منو بدین ....و در خواستی که دارم اینه که از این به بعد گاج هم بذارید....بسیار متشکرم...هر کی دوست داره گاج هم اضافه بشه اینجا بگه



قول نمیدم ولی به احتمال 50 درصد آزمونهای تجربی گاج امسال رو از مهرماه تا اخرین مرحله رو میذارم
بازم میگم قول نمیدم

----------

